# Another storm coming!!!!



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, after my 2+ feet last weekend, it looks like we got anouther big one coming this weekend. Hope it does not dump that much on my this time. MAN I got to get ready this time.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What we call "normal" winter has finally started here albeit a month later than usual. We've had the normal 2-3" storms that come and melt off. We got 6-8" yesterday and the temps are in the mid to high 20's on the high side. More snow for today. The way this works around here anyway, we'll get several days where we get 4-5" per day, a brief respite, then we get some back to back 12" days, then back to the few inches a day program until we get a 2-3 foot snowpack. Then it's a 2-4" dusting every few days to keep it fresh for the snowmobilers.

Tennessee is looking better every day.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

were getting some snow this time.. we have about a foot to 14" (7:30 am Monday) Its still coming down strong and turning to sleet


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Storm kinda fizzled at my place. Were expecting about 15+"'s, and only got about 8. Still spent most of the morning plowing.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Had about 6 inches of snow at my place, so I got the chance to play with the blower. Results were great and it really saved a ton of time compared to plowing. It basically eliminated extra passes down the driveway to "clean up". I also found that I could go fairly fast and remove snow at the same clip without clogging. I also was very happy with the way that the tractor handled the ice. Barely slipped at all except the front wheels on sharp turns.

I had a real fun time driving into work this morning. 17 miles total took 1:15 minutes. Traffic was backed up for miles due to accidents. I go over an area that has a higher elevation than my town and where I work and they had high wind that quickly iced over the roads. Several bad accidents and the sand/salt trucks were hittin that area hard.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I had 4 or 5 inches on the deck and 2 or 3 on the driveway.... plowed anyways because it is fun.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

still coming down pretty good here... 
My neighbor just got stuck throwing a path to his front door... 

I am gonna go out in anbout a half and redo my driveway and attempt to do my paths in the back yard and to the shed.. .theres a lot of snow out there and it will be a real good test...


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Already sick of plowing*

We have about 4" of snow and I have not plowed or shoveled any of it.I can move snow 8 ways til breakfast and I just don't feel like it.How times change,I used to chomp at the bit to snow plow.Could be I am missing my partner,who is away at school in Cinncinatti,learning to be a railroad conductor.Him and I go around the clock (my Oldest Son) plowing sometimes. Two more weeks til he is home.
That's my boy on the blue cooler,with a beer in his hand.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *still coming down pretty good here...
> My neighbor just got stuck throwing a path to his front door...
> 
> I am gonna go out in anbout a half and redo my driveway and attempt to do my paths in the back yard and to the shed.. .theres a lot of snow out there and it will be a real good test... *


SJ, we're NE of you and are getting the same storm. It's monday night (11:33 PM Atl time) and it's been snowing since the wee hours of this morning. It's hard to tell how much we've got because it's blowing like crazy. We haven't bothered to plow because the drive would be full before the tractor was back in the shed!! It's supposed to stop mid-mornig tomorrow, with a total of about 16". Then sunny Wed, snow and sleet Thurs, snow Fri. I expect we'll have 2-3 feet! I should be able to get some pics of our snow blowing setup to post in a few days( once they're developed).


----------

